

The Freelancer's Manifesto - krat0sprakhar
http://www.jamesshelley.net/2011/05/the-freelancers-manifesto/

======
thirdstation
Not a very inspiring manifesto. Somewhat confusing. As a freelancer writer,
isn't it your job to tell other people's messages (or the messages they want
you to tell)?

If you want to tell the stories you care about, and only those stories, become
a publisher.

